# Random thought



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 22, 2013)

It just occured to me that the bible as I know it, and I may be overlooking something, paints the picture that Atheism [as we define it today] was not a belief held during biblical times. In other words, it, the bible, gives the impression that everyone believed in all sorts of Gods. Wondering if this was true, false or we have no way of knowing????


----------



## bullethead (Sep 22, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> It just occured to me that the bible as I know it, and I may be overlooking something, paints the picture that Atheism [as we define it today] was not a belief held during biblical times. In other words, it, the bible, gives the impression that everyone believed in all sorts of Gods. Wondering if this was true, false or we have no way of knowing????



History shows that religion/belief in some sort of God(s) was a part of civilizations that were advanced enough to record history. The most powerful civilizations also seem to have the most popular religions. I am sure there were people that did not believe in God(s) during those times but they did not have or make enough of an impact to be noted in detail. Remember that in ancient times everyone was expected to worship as told and adhere to the "official" religion. My personal opinion based off of what I observe today is that most non believers just go about their business in every day life in a quiet and unassuming way not drawing attention to themselves one way or another.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 22, 2013)

We pretty much know its a fact that people believed in all sorts of gods throughout all the different cultures. I think it would also be reasonable to assume there would be far far fewer if hardly any of what we call Atheists today. That could certainly be attributed to one major factor - knowledge and discovery. Back then if there was lightning what else would one have the knowledge to attribute it to but a mad god? Drought, hurricanes, eclipses, shooting stars etc etc. All the things that are understood today back then they didn't have a clue about and no way to even figure it out. The most reasonable choice and in most cases the only choice based on their lack of knowledge was a god. The Atheist position now is supported by the fact that many many of the things that were attributed to a god before have now been discovered through science and proven and understood by the masses not to be a god "occurrence" at all. Cultures didn't have the benefit of that knowledge back then so the idea that an occurrence could be attributed to something other than a god never even entered their mind. Not to mention your life was in danger if you even allowed yourself to consider that possibility.
As a side note and Bullet touched on this, as the various cultures died out their gods died out with them. The sun still rose, crops still grew, basically nothing changed in the world other than a different god becoming the dominant belief. It would be awfully arrogant and silly to think our culture is going to be any different than every other culture throughout history.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 22, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> We pretty much know its a fact that people believed in all sorts of gods throughout all the different cultures. I think it would also be reasonable to assume there would be far far fewer if hardly any of what we call Atheists today. That could certainly be attributed to one major factor - knowledge and discovery. Back then if there was lightning what else would one have the knowledge to attribute it to but a mad god? Drought, hurricanes, eclipses, shooting stars etc etc. All the things that are understood today back then they didn't have a clue about and no way to even figure it out. The most reasonable choice and in most cases the only choice based on their lack of knowledge was a god. The Atheist position now is supported by the fact that many many of the things that were attributed to a god before have now been discovered through science and proven and understood by the masses not to be a god "occurrence" at all. Cultures didn't have the benefit of that knowledge back then so the idea that an occurrence could be attributed to something other than a god never even entered their mind. Not to mention your life was in danger if you even allowed yourself to consider that possibility.
> As a side note and Bullet touched on this, as the various cultures died out their gods died out with them. The sun still rose, crops still grew, basically nothing changed in the world other than a different god becoming the dominant belief. It would be awfully arrogant and silly to think our culture is going to be any different than every other culture throughout history.


That brings up another thought, back then, were they smarter yet without technology? For example, it was wayyyy before I would suspect so, that they noticed the need for leap year. Maybe this is simplier than I realize, but it sounds profound to me that they figured this out.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 22, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> That brings up another thought, back then, were they smarter yet without technology? For example, it was wayyyy before I would suspect so, that they noticed the need for leap year. Maybe this is simplier than I realize, but it sounds profound to me that they figured this out.


I guess I would need too know what you mean by "smarter". Im sure there were brilliant people but were unable to use that brilliance to its full potential due to lack of technology. Or even someone considered brilliant back then would only be considered average now because we have learned so much on such a wide range of subjects. For example the average 10 year old can jump on a computer now and do things and use programs that make the average 50 year old appear absolutely stupid 
But it is a fact that amazing things were accomplished that we are still trying to figure out how they did it.
One more point - I think it would be accurate to say the "scientists" back in the day were much more limited in what they were allowed to research which left many things undiscovered or not learned. At one point in history declaring " you know based on my research, god didn't have anything to do with that hurricane" would have been the end of your research and your life. Spending your time figuring out the need for a leap year was a whole lot healthier.


----------

